# More ABT"s w/Q-view



## crazymoon (Oct 27, 2014)

P1010001.JPG



__ crazymoon
__ Oct 27, 2014





    ABT's w/hot Italian sausage and little smokies.Cream cheese mixed w/Colby jack and smoked with cherry and apple.Washed down with a cold beer!













P1010002.JPG



__ crazymoon
__ Oct 27, 2014


















P1010003.JPG



__ crazymoon
__ Oct 27, 2014


----------



## themule69 (Oct 27, 2014)

I could live on them!

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## driedstick (Nov 4, 2014)

Them look very good, I am with David I could live on them also. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  

Nice job. 

DS


----------

